#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-17
<dholbach> good morning
<HakanS> dholbach: Good morning.
<dholbach> hi HakanS
<czajkowski> aloha
<akgraner> Reminder: Contributing to Ubuntu at a Local level: A Roadmap - Randall Ross (rrnwexec) starts at 1500 UTC
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1335/detail/  =/
<mhall119> bkerensa: who is bringing 27 guests?
<bkerensa> mhall119: I would love to know
<bkerensa> mhall119: but this openiduser00929
<bkerensa> stuff keeps happening
<mhall119> bkerensa: that's just users who sign up for Ubuntu SSO, but don't have a Launchpad profile
<akgraner> Up Next  at 1600 UTC in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom chat for Ubuntu Open Week is Getting the most out of LoCo Teams Portal - mhall119
<bkerensa> mhall119: It would be nice if it provided their OpenID URL
<bkerensa> so I could find the prankster :P
<mhall119> bkerensa: you sure it's a prankster?
<akgraner> oops - I meant Up Next  at 1600 UTC in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat for Ubuntu Open Week is Getting the most out of LoCo Teams Portal - mhall119
<bkerensa> mhall119: I would utterly surprised if someone is bringing 27 guests
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Our Global Jam had maybe 20+ total
<bkerensa> so just one person bringing 27 people
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> idk I will send a e-mail down the list
<mhall119> bkerensa: well they did say they *might* be attending
<paultag> one could yank the email associated with it, no?
<bkerensa> yeah mhall119 it is "might"
<paultag> bkerensa: and 27's a very odd number to pick
<mhall119> paultag: we don't always get an email
<paultag> mhall119: from the OpenID pvdr?
<paultag> it should report it back
<mhall119> paultag: yeah, SSO makes it optional
<paultag> doesn'y ld require it, though?
<mhall119> only thing we are sure to get is the identity url
<paultag> true
<mhall119> paultag: yes, but that doesn't mean we get it
<paultag> mhall119: what a silly protocol
<paultag> if you require something, it should fail if it can not provide it
<paultag> otherwise you're requesting it
<mhall119> paultag: LTP doesn't require it
<paultag> mhall119: I mean, if the LD requires it on the request to the pvdr, it should always furnish it
<bkerensa> mhall119: Any chance I can see the identity URL so I know if it is a prank or not?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> paultag: Indeed
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'm not sure how you'd tell that by the identity url
<bkerensa> mhall119: Well some identity url's are pretty identifying while others are not
<bkerensa> some people have OpenID on their own domains
<paultag> I thought sso.ubuntu hashed the ids
<paultag> but I can't reacall
<paultag> bkerensa: this would only be off sso.ubuntu, iirc
<mhall119> bkerensa: LTP only supports openids from Ubuntu SSO
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> paultag: btw... I know this guy at Rackspace you would like
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> he does all his e-mail's in obtuse requests for code
<bkerensa> so if you expect to communicate him you better know how to write code in other words
<bkerensa> ;P
<paultag> cool :)
<paultag> sounds borderline autistic
<paultag> crap, did I say that out loud? :)
<bkerensa> paultag: Yeah OpenStack Community Manager... Sent me to him for free cloud
<bkerensa> and I was like seriously
<bkerensa> =/
 * bkerensa knows the OpenStack Community Manager personally but this guy is intense
<paultag> Oh OpenStack, how silly art thaou :)
<bkerensa> with his queries
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> paultag: LOL OpenStack is will to drop money on LoCo's
<bkerensa> well for that matter Eucalyptus is too
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> after they give Canonical a public tongue lashing
<bkerensa> :D
<paultag> sounds perfectly dull :)
<bkerensa> Yeah... They forgot our Booth was two feet away
<bkerensa> :P
<AlanBell> there is a session on right now in #ubuntu-classroom about the loco directory (loco team portal as it is now being called)
<bkerensa> Hmm paultag ;)
<paultag> bkerensa: humm?
<bkerensa> paultag: PM?
<paultag> bkerensa: yeah, sure.
<czajkowski>  /c
<oix> hi everybody, I need some informations to know what have I to do to get the admin of a LoCo Team that its admins have abandoned it
<jedijf> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jedijf> oix: ^^^ i would start there
<oix> thank you jedijf ;) I'll send them an email !
<paultag> howdy
<paultag> I'm here, what's up :)
<oix> hi paultag ! read above (my first message) :)
<paultag> ah, sure sure
<paultag> oix: send the old admins an email, and CC the loco-council
<paultag> oix: ask them if they're still active, and if not, to please transfer ownership :)
<paultag> oix: if we get no response, we can force it :)
<oix> paultag, the old admins are not giving a sign of life since a long time, I tried to join the second admin, last december he told me that he'll make me admin, and the he disapeared ... even on phone he doesn't respond ... I'll try to call him again on morning today !
<paultag> oix: please email and CC us :)
<paultag> we just need records of all this
<oix> ok
<jedijf> anti locojacking measures
<oix> paultag, done ;)
<paultag> oix: thanks :)
<oix> paultag, oups, I forgot to mention witch LoCo Team it's about ...
<paultag> oix: feel free to RE: :)
<oix> paultag, sorry, I've just read it again, it's mentionned, I think that it's time for me to go sleep ! thank you very much :)
<paultag> sure 'nuf :)
<paultag> oix: thanks so much!
<oix> good night everybody !
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-18
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue237
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<HakanS> Hello
<AlanBell> my shipment of CDs just arrived \o/
<h00k> Ubuntu Wisconsin is having an Ubuntu Friendly testing event this evening, you're welcome to show up and bring your team!
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1370/detail/
<akgraner> yay!
<cprofitt> hey jono 
<jono> hey cprofitt
<jono> cprofitt, team meeting going on in #ubuntu-meeting
<cprofitt> k
<h00k> also it can be seen at: http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2011/10/18/ubuntu-wisconsin-friendly-testing/ an soon-to-be Planet Ubuntu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-19
<h00k> Well, the testing wasn't a big blowout
<h00k> Probably should have advertised earlier
<locodir-user> login into postgres
<locodir-user> on a server
<locodir-user> please help me some one
<locodir-user> I am using putty
<locodir-user> to login
<locodir-user> and got the sever and postgre details
<YoBoY> hi locodir-user, no support on this channel, try on the #ubuntu channel (type "/join #ubuntu" without the "") 
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha 
<HakanS> We are having a discussion in our LoCo about the LoCo Team Leader, and Team Contact role.
<HakanS> One person is saying: "there is a hierarchy, and the TC is above TL, and can therefore take his own decisions."
<HakanS> "A TL will also only be Team Leader, and nothing else. Neither more nor less."
<HakanS> What do you thingk of this?
<HakanS> *think
<HakanS> Personally, I think he's wrong.
<HakanS> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<popey> hello
<popey> I think it's different for every team
<popey> You can build whatever structure in the team you wish
<popey> I think personally that the structure should be "flat"
<popey> no one person is 'above' or 'under' anyone else
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> HakanS: what team is this ?
<czajkowski> a lot of teams have a team contact/leader same person one role 
<czajkowski> others have seperate ones, the TC passes on information and the TL organises meetings and gets people motivated 
<HakanS> czajkowski: It´s the Swedish team.
<HakanS> popey: I also think that the loco structure should be flat.
<czajkowski> HakanS: what has worked in some cases is a team of 3 leaders 
<czajkowski> where there is not one above the other but they work together 
<czajkowski> passing the information to the team, organising events and team reporting 
<czajkowski> california is a good example of this 
<akgraner> Up next for Ubuntu Open Week in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat at 1400 UTC is How to contribute translating Ubuntu -- David Planella (dpm)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-20
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning dholbach
<bkerensa> :)
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<czajkowski> aloha 
<locodir-user> I am new to Ubuntu os for linux,i m using lucid lynx 10.04 version of server edition for installing Evergreen Library server-side software int it.my command is as follows :-useradd -m - s /bin/bash opensrf,but ,its giving me an error of ,useradd :cannot lock /etc/passwd .try again later ,so what can i do now to resolve it 
<locodir-user> is ne1 der
<CrazyLemon> this is not an ubuntu support channel..you should join #ubuntu instead
<leoquant> or #ubuntu-server
<AlanBell> our LoCo team will now only be going to wheelchair accessible pubs on our tour of the country http://twitter.com/#!/alanbell_libsol/status/126967503560777728
<YoBoY> great initiative AlanBell :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-21
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha 
<HakanS> czajkowski: Hello. How are you?
<czajkowski> ntb 
<HakanS> ntb?
<czajkowski> not too bad 
<CrazyLemon> hey czajkowski .. did loco council forget about ubuntu slovenia's ML? :D
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: we didnt forget anything 
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: you did mail RT
<czajkowski> and it was release week so I'd assume it'll get delt with in the coming days 
<czajkowski> do you have a number for it ?
<CrazyLemon> czajkowski i did..and RT forwarded it to council :)
<czajkowski> do you have it handy as I'm not on the machine with emails 
<CrazyLemon> #18158
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: I see someone replied to ye today 
 * CrazyLemon did not get any emails
<czajkowski> I'll go ask and see whats up with it 
<czajkowski> but given it's just afte release week they'll only be getting to tickets like this about now 
<CrazyLemon> czajkowski i don't mind waiting..i just thought that you/they forgot about us :)
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: as I poibted out then, it's nothing to do withus
<czajkowski> I'm also not canonical so out of my hands 
<czajkowski> will give a nudge and see 
<CrazyLemon> czajkowski ok..thanks! :)
<jpds> ~not-canonical
<czajkowski> jpds: I;m a member :)
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: BigWhale issue is resolved now 
<BigWhale> what what and a what?
<czajkowski> the mailing list 
<BigWhale> oh great!
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale you're welcome! :>      czajkowski thanks again :)
<czajkowski> np
<h00k> Hi, friends.
<paultag> hi, h00k :)
<h00k> still thinking we want to become an official LoCo, over in Wisconsin
<h00k> I have to review what we've done, see if we 'qualify'
<paultag> :)
<Dev_> I am just trying to figure out how this system works. Is it a regular chat or you leave messages
<paultag> Dev_: regular chat :)
<paultag> but there are some differences that make it better
<Dev_> OK, I'm from Jamaica and want to Join a loco team. What's the process like.
<h00k> Dev_: Is there anything near you: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Dev_> There is a group in Trinidad (further than the US). It's not on the authorised.
<h00k> Dev_: hmm, if you'd like to, you could consider starting one!
<jedijf> ++
<h00k> Dev_: There's some information here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<Dev_> That was my thought. Thanks I will check it out.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-22
<SudoFox> ' Hello
<taowa> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> ...
<czajkowski> hmm pinged and no message 
<paultag> hey y'all
<paultag> oh, lame
<nigelb> paultag!
<paultag> nigelb!
<nigelb> Hows the mentors conf going?
<paultag> nigelb: http://i.imgur.com/kc52V.jpg
<paultag> like that
<paultag> taken a few minutes ago
<paultag> that's all chocolate
<paultag> welcome to 'earf
<nigelb> \o/
<paultag> http://i.imgur.com/YPNWW.jpg
<czajkowski> paultag: met norin yet?
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm not sure
<nigelb> paultag: I thought it was a conf, not playing with legos ;)
<paultag> I've met all the Debian folks (3 of them))
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-23
<paultag> god, I love the Google'ers
<paultag> I should have tried harder in my interview with them last year
<mhall119> I thought you interviewed with Facebook
<paultag> mhall119: I did :)
<paultag> mhall119: I'm not one to limit myself to one awesome company ;)
<paultag> I just went 9 with Facebook, and only 4 with Google (interviews)
<mhall119> 9 and 4 what?
<mhall119> interviews?
<mhall119> holy crap, 9 interviews? that's crazy
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, it was nuts
<paultag> at least google was nice enough to say no after only 4 :)
<mhall119> I guess that's what "Don't be evil" means
<paultag> :)
<paultag> mhall119: I feel good, really good vibe to hack
<mhall119> whatcha hackin?
<paultag> mhall119: I'm calling it boothby - it's a mini-ncurses version of a window manager for terminals
<mhall119> so like byobu or something?
<paultag> mhall119: mostly so I can make a little lib that will let me nest VTEs in ncurses for an evil plan I have
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, but it lets you split screens and stuff
<paultag> so like terminator, but on the CLI
<mhall119> gnu screen does that, doesn't i?
<paultag> mhall119: no clue. It might. This is also part of a bigger project idea I have
<mhall119> ah, cool
<paultag> mhall119: eventually it's going to do some things that will let me drop some X stuff for some things
<paultag> (vim nested inside an email client in ncurses, etc)
<mhall119> wait, you're re-inventing emacs?
<paultag> mhall119: how dare you :)
<mhall119> ;)
<paultag> it's mostly for fun. Someone pointed out `tmux(1)', which does most of this
<paultag> they're all just fatter then I want them, and don't split out this terminal crap
<paultag> and it's all object-ized in C++
<mhall119> I should probably learn some of this fancy terminal stuff, I have so many gnome-terminal windows open at any given time
<paultag> yar :)
<paultag> mhall119: one of these days, I'm going to re-implement stuff so I can get network-manager working in a ncurses "dock", along with other little things
<paultag> so I can drop X11 until I need it (framebuffer for web :) )
<mhall119> just wait for Wayland, then you can drop all of X
<paultag> ;)
<paultag> ok, bl :)
<paultag> bbl *
<paultag> love y'all
<mhall119> you should invent some awesome webapp
<mhall119> then Google can buy you
<bkerensa> mhall119: Any idea why people who use Launchpad to RSVP for events on loco.ubuntu.com are being listed as openidusers still?
<bkerensa> I talked to two Canonical people and they seem to think its a bug and that Launchpad should pass a Real Name
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/642132
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 642132 in summit (and 2 other projects) "openid nickname changes aren't handled (affects: 11) (dups: 6) (heat: 76)" [Undecided,In progress]
<pleia2> there are a few bugs about it
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/574049
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574049 in loco-directory "User referred to as "openiduser44" in event RSVP (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 17)" [Medium,Triaged]
<pleia2> ^^ actual one
<nigelb> bkerensa: Fixed in the latest code push, people need to logout and login back.
<bkerensa> nigelb: Will event RSVP's update?
<bkerensa> :D
<nigelb> bkerensa: if eeach of those users logout and login back in
<bkerensa> kk
<paultag> holy crap we all went hardcore last night
<nigelb> what did you do?
<paultag> nigelb: yes
<paultag> just, yes.
<nigelb> ...
<paultag>  -> PM :)
<keffie_jayx> KOSHrf: cuando podais revisa lo de la chaqueta y me dejas saber
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-15
<dholbach> good morning
<coolbhavi> dholbach, good morning!
<lacesz> hungarian?
<BigWhale> I'm planning to title my talk "Ubuntu 12.10 the best operating system in the galaxy" is this a lil' bit over the top?
<BigWhale> :>
<czajkowski> BigWhale: little bit but those titles do attract
<BigWhale> Yeah, I changed it a little. Now it's "Why is Ubuntu 12.10 the best OS in the galaxy?"
<czajkowski> I did one once
<czajkowski> to infinity and beyond ubuntu  xx
<czajkowski> given mark had been in space :)
<BigWhale> Nice :)
<BigWhale> The title isn't such a problem, now I have to write an excerpt, which is hard, because I have no idea whatsoever what I'll be talking about. :/
<akgraner> BigWhale, you could say  "Ubuntu 12.10: Find out why it's the best OS in the Galaxy" This way you work in how great you think it is and you tell your audience what about 12.10 you are going to tell them..this why the title is more than just an opinion - but I like it :-) 
<akgraner> s/why/way
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-16
<dholbach> good morning
<Axerz> Hello
<Axerz> Helpen jullie ook met ubuntu based OS's?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-17
<locodir-user> help me
<locodir-user> cara install confiz di ubuntu gmn yaa
<JoseeAntonioR> locodir-user: sorry, but which language are you searching help in? :)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-18
<archkaine> Heya people :)
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, archkaine!
<archkaine> I hear we're up for some fun on Saturday. I'm looking forward to meeting up with some fellow geeks :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nealmcb> Is there anything besides the ability to request CDs that 'approved' teams get?  Does it affect other aspects of the infrastructure (e.g. how Accomplishments work, scheduling stuff, etc)?
<nealmcb> I was looking for clarity around that on the web but haven't found it
<JoseeAntonioR> nealmcb: nope
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> you also get a differnt type of confernce pack
<czajkowski> there is also a welcome banner and tablecloth from Canonical also 
<czajkowski> nealmcb: JoseeAntonioR ^^
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, right
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: when in doubt ask the LC :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sorry about that
<czajkowski> no worries
<czajkowski> with the confernce packs for approved teams there is also CDs in it 
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: no afaik, the last one I recieved didn't have any CDs at all
<czajkowski> majority do
<czajkowski> unless they are requsting them at the same time
<JoseeAntonioR> that may be it
<nealmcb> czajkowski: thanks
<nealmcb> Are any teams using the Accomplishments system in interesting ways?  Is there a way for a team to see the accomplishments of its members?
<nealmcb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/
<ZoMBi_> здрася
<Geochr> Have a nice release mates...
<locodir-vigas> Yeah, Cheers to all !
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-19
<dholbach> good morning
<kebirkaiser> alguien podria ayudarme para la formacion de un nuevo loco team
<czajkowski> kebirkaiser: where are you from ?
<czajkowski> kebirkaiser: lots of teams http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<kebirkaiser> I'm from the Dominican Republic
<czajkowski> kebirkaiser: have you seen http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/setup/
<kebirkaiser> gracias
<kebirkaiser> ya estoy siguiendo los pasos
<czajkowski> kebirkaiser: you cna also talk to us on the !lococouncil
<kebirkaiser> tengo el canal IRC
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<kebirkaiser> el canal IRC es #ubuntu-do
<czajkowski> kebirkaiser: sorry I dont speak spanish so trying to translate 
<czajkowski> Usted tendrá que obtener el bot ubuntu acceder a su canal alanbell le ayudará a no
<kebirkaiser> czajkowski: ok
<AlanBell> hello
<kebirkaiser> czajkowski: no problem
<kebirkaiser> my English is very bad
<czajkowski> kebirkaiser: si lo desea puede enviarnos un correo electrónico con algunas preguntas sobre la manera de hacer las cosas y nos puede guiar
<czajkowski> kebirkaiser: it's ok my spanish is full of google :) 
<kebirkaiser> thanks for your help
<AlanBell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-do/
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-do
<kebirkaiser> cual es su correo electronico
<kebirkaiser> tengo dudas para crear el LoCo
<czajkowski> kebirkaiser: Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can  send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<kebirkaiser> czajkowski: gracias, les enviare un email
<kebirkaiser> bye
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-20
<cifra> Olá a todos
<cifra> alguem do RJ? gostaria de saber como conseguir o CD do ubuntu
<cifra> minha conexao é lenta. nao posso baixar pro micro.
<cifra> somebody speak portuguese here?
<cifra> spanish?
<head_victim> !pt
<ubot2> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cifra> Ok amigos. Obrigado
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-21
<BrainUbunrtu> hi!
<restless> hi all!
<calugos> hi
<calugos> good afternoon
<restless> hi
<calugos> i have a question about the Loco Teams
<calugos> there is a problem in having two Loco-teams  in the same country?
<calugos> hummm some one here???
<JoseeAntonioR> calugos: I think that's not permitted, and they should merge
<JoseeAntonioR> you should ask the LoCo Council, though
<calugos> humm ok...
<AlanBell> !loco-council
<ubot2> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<AlanBell> meh, whatever
<JoseeAntonioR> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<AlanBell> thats the one :)
<AlanBell> calugos has a question for the council, but not really the IRC Council
<AlanBell> calugos: it is Sunday evening, I would suggest hanging about here for 24 hours or so, and/or mailing the loco contacts list
<calugos> ok... thanks AlanBell
<effiejayx> thanks AlanBell , ubot2 did not ping me...
<effiejayx> missed that one
<AlanBell> effiejayx: ok, we will get that sorted
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: we need to get the factoid updated. I sent a suggestion a couple weeks ago
<AlanBell> should be updated in ubottu now, I think that syncs to ubot2 on a fairly regular basis
<AlanBell> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> but not quite instantly :)
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, that's wrong, sending suggestion to ubottu in a sec, some lococouncil members were replaced
<JoseeAntonioR> just checked ubottu
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: edit forwarded to -ops
<AlanBell> JoseeAntonioR: ok, I sent that to ubottu
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=lococouncil looks like there was a global one and a channel specific one
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, then that was it
<JoseeAntonioR> the chan specific one may be forgotten as the global works here too
<AlanBell> yeah, I can't see any reason not to have it as a global factoid
<czajkowski> people yer pinging me 
<czajkowski> whats up 
<AlanBell> yeah, sorry
<AlanBell> factoid management error
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<AlanBell> czajkowski: there was a channel specific factoid here for lococouncil, we added it as a global factoid which updated it to the new council everywhere but here
<AlanBell> should be fixed at the next bot factoid sync
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> <--- off to sleep
<AlanBell> nn
<czajkowski> done hours of driving and tired
<Cheri703> czajkowski: or any LoCo council members around?
<czajkowski> Cheri703: it's the weekend so usually best to email 
<czajkowski> what's up 
<Cheri703> mind if I pm?
<czajkowski> sure
<effiejayx> czajkowski, so much for you going to sleep... :) I am also around if you need
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-14
<locodir-user> hello i need info on ethernet cards how to install software
<dholbach> good morning
<DiegoTc> hi pleia2 
<DiegoTc> are you here?
<pleia2> DiegoTc: hi there
<DiegoTc> hi pleia2 PM can you?
<pleia2> DiegoTc: sure
<DiegoTc> hi daker 
<daker> hi DiegoTc 
<DiegoTc> daker have time?
<daker> DiegoTc: ya a few mins before i leave the office
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-15
<dholbach> good morning
<costales> Hi everyone! :)
 * genii makes fresh coffee
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-16
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> jose: a link to the applications in the blog post would be ++ too :)
<jose> doing that now
 * pleia2 is very happy to see the blog post though! and twitter!
<pleia2> nice work
<jose> thanks :)
<jose> updated now
<jedijf> nice work everyone
<jedijf> especially the press....thanks lyz
<jedijf> have pink camera; do travel
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-17
<joostvb> hi
<joostvb> anybody from Serbia or Belgrade around?
<jose> joostvb: try with #ubuntu-rs
<jose> /join #ubuntu-rs
<joostvb> jose: i'm there
<joostvb> jose: no response. wil try the ubuntu-rs webforum
<jose> joostvb: be patient, not everyone is online at the same time
<jose> :)
<joostvb> ye i know...
<joostvb> patience: a nice and fine art
<joostvb> it's pretty early in the local timezone now anyway
<jose> if you try during the evening you will most likely have a response
<joostvb> but then the party is supposed to have been started already i'd guess?
<joostvb> i'm planning to organise a release party in belgrade, serbia
<joostvb> i'm not a local
<jose> joostvb: maybe #ubuntu-release-party is what you want
<joostvb> tried that
<joostvb> too much noise
<joostvb> no serbians around
<jose> oh, you're wanting to *organize* one
<joostvb> anyway, thanks for the advise
<jose> joostvb: if you're wanting to organize one, just do it and get people to attend!
<joostvb> well, yes, since i can't find any announcement
<joostvb> the point is on how to reach the people
<joostvb> but i guess the webforum might work
<jose> I'd say the mailing list is your best bet
<joostvb> on launchpad?
<jose> if you cannot find a party in your country/city, just go ahead and organize it
<jose> let me grab a link for you
<jose> I would say register at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-rs and then email them
<jose> if you get no response in a couple days, use the launchpad one, but the lists.ubuntu.com one should be the official list
<joostvb> jose: a tnx for the link
<jose> sure thing :)
<joostvb> but uh, release parties are supposed to happen _today_ , yes?
<jose> not at all
<joostvb> aha!
<jose> they may happen this weekend, or next week
<jose> as long as you hold it, it's great :)
<joostvb> i'll leave this city in about 5 days, i'll do my best. tnx for the support!
<jose> thanks to you for the initiative!
<jose> hope everything goes alright
<joostvb> i'm sure it will :)
<trinikrono> good mornings
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-19
<Alex_S> Доброго времени суток, как пуставить убунту на ноутбук с процессором интел центрино
<Alex_S> Hi, having problems installing ubuntu on a laptop with intel centrino, when starting from a flash drive said that is not supported by the processor. What to do?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-16
<dholbach> good morning
<loris_> bonjour
<loris_> j'utilise le système ubuntu 12.04, je voudrais savoir comment faire la mise à jour vers une version evoluer sans passer par la réinstallation 
<belkinsa> yash, you should of asked me to PM me first.
<katia_> ciao atutti...chiedo un grande aiuto chi può ???
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help about LoCo Teams write !lococouncil || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum || Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio || Counting down to release on 2014-10-23
<belkinsa> !br
<ubot2> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ubot5> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<belkinsa> !fr
<ubot2> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubot5> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<belkinsa> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubot2> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<genii> It's sort of annoying that they both respond.
<belkinsa> Yeah it is.
<belkinsa> And I wasn't sure what lang that was.
<belkinsa> My firefox has a bad time starting up for the first time after booting my computer that runs on 1GB
<genii> belkinsa: Italian :)
<belkinsa> Oh, thank you.  What is the code for that one?
<genii> !it
<ubot2> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubot5> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<belkinsa> Thanks
<belkinsa> I hope katia_ got it
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-17
<dholbach> good morning
<coolbhavi> good morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dholbach,  :) how is it going? 
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<coolbhavi> m doing good too
<marcus___> salut a tous
<marcus___> c'est marcel
<celestinmatondo> slt!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-18
<kellendro> hi
<kellendro> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-12
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey svij
<nhaines> svij: thanks for that nice review!  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-13
<svij> nhaines: :)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-14
<dholbach> good morning
<giri> how to install canon LBP 2900 printer to it@school(10.4)
<nhaines> dpm: are we not having a call today?
<dpm> hey nhaines, I had moved the two previous ones to wednesday so that pleia2 could make it, but I left the rest as on Thursdays
<dpm> either day wfm
<dpm> is it on your calendar for tomorrow?
<nhaines> Nope, it simply disappeared.
<dpm> oh man, I hate google calendar
<dpm> it's still on my calendar, so let me fix it
<nhaines> Also darn, I was hoping to hear from pleia2 but Richard emailed her so it should be fine.  :)
<dpm> nhaines, hm, not sure what to do, I see the event in the calendar, and I'm not sure why it's not appearing in yours - and I would imagine it doesn't appear in the other folks' calendars either
<dpm> I sent an e-mail update from the event. Did you receive an e-mail and did it contain an invite?
<nhaines> dpm: an email, but no invite.
<dpm> I'll re-create the event
<nhaines> dpm: Richard mentioned that it's on his calendar for tomorrow, though.
<dpm> nhaines, let me see if removing and readding you fixes it
<nhaines> \o/
<dpm> mhall119, is the ubucon call on your calendar for tomorrow? ^^
<dpm> nhaines, I _think_ you should have received the invite now
<nhaines> There we go.  And it shows up for tomorrow now too.
<dpm> so my subtle attempts not to have you in  the call failed :)
 * dpm hugs nhaines
<nhaines> Hahah
 * nhaines hugs dpm
<nhaines> Well, I guess I look forward to tomorrow, then.
<dpm> great, same here!
<mhall119> dpm: ubucon or summit?
<dpm> mhall119, the-not-yet-named-event @ SCALE :)
<mhall119> dpm: I have the summit/scale call on my calendary, yes
<dpm> cool
<mhall119> conflicting with my CC meeting again though
<nhaines> Yup, that's why I thought the Wednesday move was more permanent.
<mhall119> even just 30 minutes earlier would avoid the conflict
<dpm> yeah, clearly Wednesdays would be a better day
<nhaines> I was ahead of the game!  \o/
<dpm> :)
<nhaines> mhall119: I need to submit a conference pack request for one of my LoCo members for November.  Is that situation all sorted out now?
<dpm> I'm flexible for tomorrow, but I don't know if 30 mins earlier is too early for nhaines and Richard. Moving forward, we should move the Wednesday move permanent starting next week
<mhall119> nhaines: it's being sorted, but you can go ahead and request it
<nhaines> 30 minutes earlier is fine with me.  Should probably ask Richard, he might have other obligations.
<nhaines> mhall119: thanks.
<DalekSec> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-15
<asd_> hoho
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-16
<ahoneybun> jose: what about this room?
<jose> let's keep -touch on topic :)
<ahoneybun> right
<jose> I think wxl or nhaines can help you with that, they should be around
<jose> (he wants to know if he's been nominated for the LC so far)
<ahoneybun> I'm just wondering
<jose> also, that ML is private because there are private issues discussed there, there are some things we need to finalize or word before it's publicly posted :)
<jose> oh, I don't think that'll be a major hassle.
<jose> !lococouncil
<ubot5`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, jose, SergioMeneses, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> you are still on there lol
<jose> !no lococouncil is <reply>The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> lol
<jose> factoids are... tedious to edit :P
<jose> !lococouncil
<ubot5`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jose> there we go
<nhaines> Hello!
<nhaines> ahoneybun: I saw your request, but I left it deferred until the Community Council makes their appointments later.  Don't worry, they'll do it some time after Friday.  :)
<ahoneybun> no rush really nhaines
<nhaines> ahoneybun: it can't go through unless you're a member of the LoCo Council or the CC.  But it's okay, no harm done either.  :)
<ahoneybun> I see that
<ahoneybun> mm
<nhaines> I wish *more* people were proactive when it came to Free Software anyway.  :)
 * ahoneybun does not like non-public ml
<ahoneybun> ?
<nhaines> It's necessary.  We occasionally discuss things before they're announced, or deal with disputes.
<ahoneybun> mm
<nhaines> But don't worry.  The list is usually pretty boring.
<ahoneybun> I understand why, does not mean I have to like it
<nhaines> Well, it's a matter of last resort.
<ahoneybun> yea 
 * ahoneybun was/is writing a email to his loco
<nhaines> I think I'm free from that until tomorrow.
<ahoneybun> damn that was a long email lol
<ahoneybun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-fl/2015-October/001356.html
<nhaines> Oh, it's nothing compared to what I get up to sometimes, lol.
<nhaines> That reminds me that I need to give mhall119 the front page of ubucon.org soon.
<nhaines> We have some interesting plans for that in the next couple of months, I hope.
<ahoneybun> nice
<Kilos> morning everyone
<svij> hey Kilos 
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij 
<svij> hey dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos, hi svij
<ahoneybun> I was looking for dholbach wednesday lol
<dholbach> hey
<ahoneybun> hola dholbach
 * ahoneybun grabs coffee
<nhaines> dholbach: during the Ubucon/SCALE conference call with dpm and mhall119 I mentioned "Mein Deutsch ist leider nicht so gut wie es eins war," but they seemed impressed by my accent, so it didn't seem to have the intended effect. :)
<ahoneybun> what time is it at the office?
<dholbach> nhaines, "eins" → "einst" :)
<dholbach> "eins" = 1 -- "einst" = once
<dholbach> but your German is quite good no matter what :)
<nhaines> dholbach: typo  :)
<nhaines> Well, my accent is good, at the very least.  :)
<dholbach> and you'Re a bit modest too :)
<nhaines> Haha, well, lately I find I'm more foggy on past participle forms than I really like.  My little guy who's 9 clearly puts up with this.  You should see it, he sounds so put out when I ask him for clarification and he corrects me, lo.
<nhaines> lol.
<dholbach> haha, great :)
<nhaines> I still remember once I walked him to school and before we got to where he lined up for class I said, "Ich hab' dich lieb, Knabe."  And he said "Ja, das weiß ich," and you could hear in his voice he barely kept from rolling his eyes.
<nhaines> So I said, "Oh, soll ich dich vor alle deine Mitschüler  ein große Umarme und ein große Küß geben?"  And he said "Nein, nein, ich gebe dich ein Todeswund!"
<nhaines> So I said, "Then try to feign enthusiasm when I tell you I love you."  :D
<svij> :D
<dpm> I was impressed, yeah :)
<dpm> nhaines, I was expecting you to say it with your "Lederhose" on, though
<svij> Lederhose is Bayern, not Germany. :P
<dpm> it's always good as a cliche ;)
<nhaines> dpm: haha, well, sure, if you're there at Ubucon at SCALE, I'll try to have a photo of Alexanderchen in Lederhosen on my phone to embarrass him, since he will probably be at SCALE.  :)
<nhaines> Actually, he was a good booth mascot, but the 'small' shirt wasn't so good for him: http://i.imgur.com/HKPSWau.jpg
<svij> heh
<dpm> I can't see how anyone would feel embarrassed in Lederhosen :)
<dpm> nice pic!
<svij> btw, when is the Ubucon@scale announcing coming? ;)
<dpm> "very soon" :)
<nhaines> svij: as soon as dpm writes it.  :)
<dpm> :-)
<svij> hopefully it doesn't take that much time, like it did for him to submit his ubucon talk, dpm ;)
<nhaines> Ha, here's a better one.... maybe I'll have to press for child size shirts.  :)  http://i.imgur.com/5x0aQEV.jpg
 * dpm searches the internet for svij pictures in lederhosen now
<nhaines> Still, he was a good mascot, and no matter that he got to just play Portal and Stellarium.
<svij> dpm: haha
<dpm> :)
<nhaines> Also he got to read whatever the German message is for "You have exceeded the number of attempts to log in and must wait 5 minutes" on the Ubuntu phone.
<nhaines> A couple weeks ago we went camping and he tried to unlock my Android phone and I said "You'll never guess the PIN, and after an unknown-to-me number of tries it wipes the phone, so don't even try."
<nhaines> And he calmly handed back my phone and said "On my dad's phone it was 10 times."
<nhaines> So I informed him that if he wiped my phone his life was forfeit, haha.
<dpm> trying to uncover the next security exploit, I think
<svij> haha
<nhaines> At SCALE, every time he saw me unlock the Ubuntu phone he knew one extra digit of the PIN.
<nhaines> He's very sneaky.
<svij> TIL: if you search for "David planella lederhose" you'll see a photo of David Cameron …
 * dpm shouldn't have probably brought up the subject
<svij> dpm: I should organize a lederhose for ubucon just for you! :D
<dpm> :)
<nhaines> Oh well, I've never been to Essen, so maybe I'll put in a reimbursement request for Ubucon EU anyway next year.  ;)
<nhaines> I'm sure I can think of something to talk about.
<svij> great :D
<svij> and I'll try to come to scale
<nhaines> I will say that Richard and I are very happy with dpm's and mhall119's help with Ubucon.  That plus SCALE's involvement has been really exciting.  :)
 * dpm hugs nhaines
<dpm> it's been exciting for us too!
<svij> dpm and dholbach help in running the ubucontest was great too :)
<nhaines> It's enough fun that Richard took the event from me and seamlessly kept growing it.  And now that I have time again to join in we're on the same page... and between that and Canonical's help, Ubucon itself and the booth is going to be superb, like one big presence.  :)
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> really good to see on a Friday that all plans are coming together :)
<dpm> looking forward to Berlin next week
<svij> oh yeah, one week left
 * svij has still a few things to do for ubucon…
<nhaines> I'm happy if I can give a talk in English next year, but I am serious that I would be happy to do a German talk with a teleprompter, haha.
<nhaines> If I can read a story to Alexanderchen and do all the voices, I can give a talk in translation with a teleprompter, no problem.  :)
<nhaines> Q&A might be more difficult. ;)
<svij> heh
<svij> dpm: did you post about ubucon on Ubuntu G+?
<svij> it's actually not free
<dpm> svij, oh, I can fix that
<dpm> thanks for the heads up
<svij> dpm: thanks for posting ;)
<dpm> svij, no worries, fixed now
<svij> thanks!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-17
<Kilos> belkinsa do you have a minute?
<Kilos> hi everyone else
<MooDoo> howdy all
<ahoneybun> o/
<MooDoo> :)
<elacheche> Hey!!!
<elacheche> I just like to share with you that we'll have the 10th SFD edition in Tunisia tomorrow and that Ubuntu Tunisia was helping preparing it for months now and be present in there :) 
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-18
<lordadamson> hello there everybody
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-17
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-20
<tusharsonawane> hello everybody
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-21
<laprofecia> hola
<elacheche> Hey laprofecia 
<mifodiy> отправлю деньги на сервер. из Казахстана как отправить?
<elacheche> mifodiy: How can I help you?
<mifodiy> На российский новый сервер
<mifodiy> no
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-10-18
<xpkill24> !find 
<xpkill24> !serach xubuntu.de
<ubot5> xpkill24: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
